# FP TEAM 2012 vs Razha 2014



## svg (Mar 9, 2014)

Hi everyone i have been reading the forums for a long time but first time poster, i wanted to aska question...

I love cycling, i do mostly long routes (no races yet) and Oly Tris and some 70.3s. Right now i have a felt z85 which has been great for me, but after a couple of years i want a more agresive bike to better my times and become more competitive as i ride more and more.

I fell in love with Pinarello but wanted to make sure of something, my LBS has a Pinarello Razha (105) and a FTTeam (Ultegra, 6700 i belive).

I told this guy that the rahza frame was a step LOWER than the Razha, because the FP TEAM is a 30HM Carbon vs the Razha 24HM, from what i am reading this has to be a PF TEAM 2012 model since its the only one with Ultegra and a 30 hm carbon.

The prices for both bikes are:
Rahza $2,500
FP Team $2,850

I will get a sizing and a fitting to see which bike is best for me, but do you think its worth it buying a 2 year old model? will the life of the bike be shorter?

And this is asuming they agree its a 2012 because the seller said it was 2013, i have a meeting with the owner on monday to talk to him about both bikes, getting the prefitting, sizing and making a desition.

What do you guys think?

Sorry for the long post.Thanks for any advice you could give me!! Im a little lost and these guys are the only dealer here in Mexico.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

New from a dealer with a warranty is better than used with no warranty.


----------

